# Angeln auf Mallorca



## christophweise (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen auf Mallorca und habe versucht an der Felsküste Dorade zu fangen, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Ich habe auf Grund geangelt und als Köder Tintenfisch-Stücke benutzt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch Tipps zum Thema geben. Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## alligator (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Hi christophweise,

braucht mann auf Malle eine Erlaubnis und wenn ja wo bekomme ich die?

Bin ende Nov. da und dachte auch schon an´s Angeln.

Gruß Alligator


----------



## jenskanne (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

hey,
nimm 3-5 drillinge binde sie in eine schlaufe ein und beködere diese dann mit einer 3-5 cm dicken baguettescheibe und werf sie einfach mal aus.
brauchst auch kein schwimmer oder so, einfach an freier leine.
anleitung: schiebe die drillinge auf die hauptschnur und binde das ende der hauptschnur mit einem wirbelknoten hinter den drillingen an. baguettescheibe einlegen und die schlaufe zuziehen. drillinge um das baguette verteillen. zum auswerfen das baguette kurz ins wasser um wurfgewicht zu bekommen.
viel erfolg 
jens


----------



## Ines (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Hallo, das interessiert mich auch, da ich im Januar auf Mallorca bin.

Wie geht das mit den Drillingen? Habe ich dann am Ende der Hauptschnur eine Schlaufe, auf der drei Drillinge frei hin und herrutschen? Ganz verstanden habe ich das noch nicht.
Kannst du das eventuell aufzeichnen? 

Ich wollte mit einer leichten Telerute los (kurz und leicht und einfach zu transportieren). Reicht das auf Malle, oder braucht man schwereres Geschirr?


----------



## Nolte (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

@christophweise

Tintenfisch für Dourade=Sparus aurata ist nicht das richtige köder!...Wohl aber für die andere verschiedene Meerrbrassen
sorten die auf Mallorka giebt wie zbs.der Sargus Diplodus,diese ist verükt danach,allerdings ficht man auf diesen fischen mit einzel haken und frischen köder wie Muschelfleisch,Kraben,oder würmer und meistens auf grund,(der Diplodus auch mal mit der pose)jeder diesen fischen sind ein genuss in der Küche.

FC


----------



## jenskanne (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

hey,
genau so binden das am ende der hauptschnur eine schlaufe ist, auf der die drillinge frei laufen können. nimm aber kleine drillinge (ich nehme immer 16- 18er).
wenn du willst kannst du auch ein kugelschwimmer draufmachen.
ich weiß leider nicht wie man eine zeichnung hir einstellt.
versuche es morgen nochmal 
gruß jens


----------



## Yoshi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hey,
> nimm 3-5 drillinge binde sie in eine schlaufe ein und beködere diese dann mit einer 3-5 cm dicken baguettescheibe und werf sie einfach mal aus.
> brauchst auch kein schwimmer oder so, einfach an freier leine.
> anleitung: schiebe die drillinge auf die hauptschnur und binde das ende der hauptschnur mit einem wirbelknoten hinter den drillingen an. baguettescheibe einlegen und die schlaufe zuziehen. drillinge um das baguette verteillen. zum auswerfen das baguette kurz ins wasser um wurfgewicht zu bekommen.
> ...



Hey Kollege, sag mal, musst du dem Jungen solche bescheuerten Tips geben? Denk mal drüber nach, was für eine Assi-Methode du hier vorschlägst. Waidgerscht is tdie nämlch ganz bestimmt nicht!

@ Christoph: mein Tipp: Knote einfach einen Wirbel an die Haptschnur und klinke ein ganz normales Haushaltsgummi ein.
Dieses ziehst du über ein halbes Brötchen (praktisch als Wasserkugelersatz). Als Vorfach nimmst du am besten 1 meter 0,18er mit einem 12 Häkchen, darauf eine Bini-Brotflocke als Köder. Dann wirfst du das ganze locker aus. Wirst sehen, dass hilft.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## ralle (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



yoshi schrieb:


> hey kollege, sag mal, musst du dem jungen solche bescheuerten tips geben? Denk mal drüber nach, was für eine assi-methode du hier vorschlägst. Waidgerscht is tdie nämlch ganz bestimmt nicht!
> 
> @ christoph: Mein tipp: Knote einfach einen wirbel an die haptschnur und klinke ein ganz normales haushaltsgummi ein.
> Dieses ziehst du über ein halbes brötchen (praktisch als wasserkugelersatz). Als vorfach nimmst du am besten 1 meter 0,18er mit einem 12 häkchen, darauf eine bini-brotflocke als köder. Dann wirfst du das ganze locker aus. Wirst sehen, dass hilft.
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

die einheimischen fischen dort selber so!
Ok, dass heißt nicht das man das zwangsläufig nachmacht bzw nachmachen muss
aber die gehen z.B. auch mit Drillingen auf Meeräschen usw...!


----------



## floxfisch (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Tach Leute,
nur mal so als Hinweis, so kleine Haken sind auf Malle verboten und die Drilling um Brot wickeln Methode ist nun mehr als unsportlich und nicht wirklich Waidgerecht......
Davon mal abgeshen, dass wenn man mit den Minihaken erwischt wird ganz schnell das Angelgerät einkassiert wird.

Einige Infos finden sich zum Angeln auf Mallorca auch noch in dem *http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135459 

*trööt.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Yoshi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> die einheimischen fischen dort selber so!
> Ok, dass heißt nicht das man das zwangsläufig nachmacht bzw nachmachen muss
> aber die gehen z.B. auch mit Drillingen auf Meeräschen usw...!




Also ich sag mal so, erstens mal ist er ja kein Einheimischer und zweitens kann man den Leuten dort ja auch mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und zeigen, wie es besser gehen kann.
Und ohne Angabe: Ich bin 2-3 mal im Jahr auf den Kanaren und fange dort mit unkonventionellen und schonenden Methoden mehr als mancher Einheimische. Die sind, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen, noch im anglerischen Mittelalter steckengeblieben, was die Ausrüstung, die Art des Anglens und der Umgang mit den Fischen angeht.


----------



## christophweise (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

also erstmal danke für die zahlreichen tipps.

um das jetzt nochmal richtig zu verstehen:

ich sollte am besten einen drilling nutzen, mit brot bzw. muschelfleisch? und dann auf grund?

danke nochmal


----------



## jenskanne (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

hey ,
was ihr sagt ist mir völlig egal solange ich meine fische für den verzehr fange!
und zu der sache mit der kontrolle ist die eine ich z.b. wurde von der polizei kontrolliert und die haben nix gesagt.
"ich glaube das sie sich sogar bei mir was abgeguck haben".
@christopfweise : ich habe die besten erfahrungen gemacht wenn ich das brot an der oberfläche schwimmen lassen habe.
und noch was zu den anderen:
ihr labert doch alle nur, wenn ihr das nächste mal in spanien seit versucht ihr doch auch diese überaus fähnige metode (zumindest fast alle). die so reden wie ihr und sich voll drüber aufregen sind doch meistens die, die z.b. mit lebenden köderfisch an deutschen gewässern sitzen. 
ihr könnt mir nicht sagen, dass wenn ich in spanien neben euch sitze und einen fisch nach dem anderen fange, ihr eure ruten nicht auch umstellt um was zu fangen.
mfg jens


----------



## Yoshi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hey ,
> was ihr sagt ist mir völlig egal solange ich meine fische für den verzehr fange!
> und zu der sache mit der kontrolle ist die eine ich z.b. wurde von der polizei kontrolliert und die haben nix gesagt.
> "ich glaube das sie sich sogar bei mir was abgeguck haben".
> ...



Mein Gott bist du ne arme Wurst.....!|uhoh:

@christopfweise: Entweder bist du ein Fake, oder du hast nach volle Kannes Drillings-Quälgarnitur nicht weitergelesen. Wenn du die Fische nicht unbedingt zum Überleben brauchst, dann angel doch bitte einfach schonend, o.k.?


----------



## floxfisch (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hey ,
> was ihr sagt ist mir völlig egal solange ich meine fische für den verzehr fange!
> und zu der sache mit der kontrolle ist die eine ich z.b. wurde von der polizei kontrolliert und die haben nix gesagt.
> "ich glaube das sie sich sogar bei mir was abgeguck haben".
> ...



Sag mal ich glaub es hackt, denk mal ein wenig nach bevor du was schreibst. Und so ne dumme Anmache kannst du schön für dich behalten.
Und ob das alle so machen ist mir ziemlich Schnuppe, dir aber anscheinend nicht, springst auch vom Hochhaus weils alle machen? Also wirklich........Sachen gibts. Zzzzzzz!


----------



## peterws (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Um nochmal etwas konstruktives hinzuzufügen ... Schwimmbrot ist nach meiner Erfahrung auf Meeräsche, vor allem dort wo die Touris sie damit füttern, unschlagbar. Die "Drillinge in der Schlaufe" Methode habe ich bei meinen ersten anglerischen Gehversuchen in der Tat auch von den Mallorcinern gelernt. Inzwischen fische ich aber nicht mehr so. Meine erfolgreichste Methode auf Meeräsche sieht wie folgt aus: Matchrute mit sehr feiner Hauptschnur, ans Ende der Hauptschnur wir ohne Vorfach ein feiner, nicht zu kleiner Einzelhaken gebunden und mit einer Brotflocke beködert. Weit werfen kann man damit nicht, ist meistens aber auch nicht nötig. Wenn die Fische den Köder nur umkreisen und nicht zuschnappen wollen, hilft meist mit ein wenig aufgeweichtem Brot anzufüttern. Und zu guter letzt, eine große Meeräsche am feinen Gerät ist ein riesen Spass!


----------



## Nolte (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



christophweise schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit einigen Tagen auf Mallorca und habe versucht an der Felsküste Dorade zu fangen, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Ich habe auf Grund geangelt und als Köder Tintenfisch-Stücke benutzt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch Tipps zum Thema geben. Vielen vielen Dank!



Gings da nicht um Dorade???

Und ... Sehr interessant, was hier für angeltips giebt

Aber...Wen/es schön macht

FC


----------

